# sunroof drain tube?



## cdecee (Nov 6, 2006)

Two days ago noticed that my driver side carpet was wet and today actually heard water sloshing under the floorboard. I cleared debris from the lower wheel well and need to know where to find the end of the sunroof drain tube to make sure it's free of clogs. I ran a weed wacker string down the tube until i couldn't go any further. Don't know if I hit a clog or an actual stop. Would like to see the end of the tube to confirm that it's clear. Any easy way to get to access the end of the tube?


----------



## smcgypsea (Jul 5, 2014)

bump. are there any answers to this question? What parts do I need to disassemble to find the end of the drain tube?


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

depends on year & model


----------



## smcgypsea (Jul 5, 2014)

'02 pathfinder. The diagrams I've seen, it ends mid wheel well. I thought I pulled back the wheel well enough, but maybe not. any suggestions?


----------



## Richid (Oct 27, 2007)

I only know this from repairing the rust holes in the quarter panels. They snake over the wheel wells (each side), behind the interior panels. They exit through grommets behind the rear wheels. If you look up where the bumper cover wraps around you should see where they drop out. 

You can pull the interior panels the cover the wheels well to access them easily so you can clear them out. I just used my air compressor.


----------



## Dan Merriam (Jul 25, 2019)

Going through the same thing with our 2015 Rogue. Certified used and have had it for a year and a half. First the dealer Grubbs Nissan in Bedford Tx, misdiagnosed the problem and said the rear door molding/seal was leaking letting water in the car. And charged us $145 for the diagnosis (they sent a guy in the car through the car wash multiple times to come up with this jewel). I verified that the door molding was fine. I actually took it back and told them what the problem was; that water was entering the car through the sunroof! They agreed and took two days to determine the drain tubes were clogged! And now they want to charge me $375 for unclogging them! This would be a Grand Total Dealership ripoff of $520 on a well known issue!

This was our First and Last Nissan!


----------



## Dan Merriam (Jul 25, 2019)

Check out the thread: Nissan Forum > General > General Discussion > How to Unclog a Sunroof Drain (VIDEO)

It's a good DIY. I wish I would have found this before I took it back to the crooks err, Dealer!


----------

